# My Gear



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

*I figured I would post alittle gear porn * :lol:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Nice lol Do/did you serve? I will have to post some stuff tomorrow. nothing great. Just some gun/airsoft gear.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nah, U need another 5- pounds of stuff, easy :-D :-D


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

No, I don't serve. That's my weekend "RIVER" gear. Them big ol' Cape Fear River cats don't play!


----------



## cigarlover (May 10, 2006)

The gear is nice- but what I see that really matters- Is that you remembered the cigar- good move !!!!!!!!


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Nice rig. Makes me want to go for a hike! Right now! :-D


----------

